

Diaspora project public release - psiconaut
http://github.com/diaspora

======
kylebragger
Happy to see that it's not vaporware after all, but disappointed that it's one
giant Rails app with almost no comments anywhere.

~~~
psiconaut
so, they didn't take the money and run... let's see how long before it's
ported to XYZ, if it's worth... :)

